# OIL PAN REMOVEL QUESTION.......S13



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

i removed my oil pan from my 1990 240sx and the only way i could manage to get it out was to remove the oil pickup tube after the pan was dropped down about two inches.
is this right? is this the only way to get it out? im worried about putting the gasket maker on the pan and then trying to attach the oil pickup when the pan is uo in there.

the book im using said to jack up the front of the car then support the front with jack stands..loosen both sides of the sway bar where it connects to the frame..use a jack with a pice of wood on top to jack up the motor slightly and remove the pan.......

it did not say where to lift the motor from so i lifted it from the lowest part of the bell housing the motor lifted a little bit maybee two inches, not enough for me to just pull the pan out...if you guys can give me any advice it would be great........thanks...JASON..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i take it you are using the chilton book, since that is what mine says to do. i would go by that. i tried taking my own way and ended up removing unnecessary parts. you'll have to unbolt the motor mounts to move the motor up any.


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

so basicly i need to loosen the motor mounts, jack up the motor and then the oil pan will go back on if the oil pickup is already mounted to the underside of the motor?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, if you unbolt the motor mounts you'll be able to jack the motor up. then you will have enough room to slide the oil pan back in.


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

cool thanks....im about to go try that the motor is going back together today..


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

alright i tried to remove the nut on the bottom of the motor mount first,but it wouldnt turn,not even with the impant,actually the impact damaged the nut a little bit so i took the nut off the top on each side and jacked the motor up. in order to fit that oil pan in there i had to jack the motor up so high that the mounts completly seperated from the brackets that come off the motor. when i lowered it back down they wouldnt go back in right. it looks like the mounts are too far in towards the middle, about a inch and a quarter on each side its pretty strange. the way to get them back in is to loosen the nut on the bottom of the mount because there on a adjustable slide but i cant get the nuts off 
(its always gotta be something right) oh well....i think im going to cut them off with the sawzall and just get new mounts. thats all i can think i can do...new mounts will be here friday.


----------



## cshmny197 (Aug 31, 2006)

you gotta undo the bolts on the top of the motor mounts, i just did this about a month ago because i drop a washer for the head bolt into the oil pan,


----------



## cshmny197 (Aug 31, 2006)

and you have to jack the engine up off the mounts, and lower the cross member, jack the engine up with a block of wood under the transmission closest to the engine without getting in the way of the oil pan bolts, and jack it up off the mounts completely, and it should give you enough room to get it off, after you undo all the bolts cut te seal open with a razor or whatever, and then just wiggle it til it comes loose, i had about3-4 inches of room when i did it to get it out, and to put it back together, thats the hard part, getting the engine on the mounts, its easier to get one side on, then put the nut on the mount, then jack it back up, and then slide the other one so when you lower the engine itll go into the hole


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah the oil pan gave me the most trouble out of the whole job but now all is well.
thanks.......jason


----------

